# beware: Malware



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Anyone else getting this warning on this site today?


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep, got it twice this morning. It said Chrome found it.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Same for me as with danielsumner. I'm getting it when using the pm function. Happened Sunday and today.


----------



## katheh (Jul 21, 2012)

This is something to do with the banner ads, and is occurring on many, many forums around the Internet today.


----------



## Keith (Jul 18, 2011)

Got word that Google is aware of the issue and working to resolve. In the mean time we have blocked the advertiser causing it within Google so that should propagate in the next few hours.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

it was Google that found it on mine


----------

